# Podcast Went Live today!



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Just want to let everyone know that we finally got around to releasing the Podcast. It’s been a rollercoaster of a ride trying to get everything together, but Finally was able to devote the Time needed to make it happen. 

We are setting a release schedule of 1 Episode the First day of the Month. I have a couple of Episodes in Backlog getting ready to release. I really hope people find it useful. It’s been a lot of hard work getting to this point, and will take a lot moving forward. 

Please, if you listen to it, Make suggestions. It’s new to us so we are just kind of figuring it out as we go. You can find it on Itunes, and we will be submitting to Google and Spotify later this evening. Thanks to everyone on the forum for all the support and let us know if you have any ideas or desire to be on the show!

ITUNES

Construction Career Podcast Website


----------



## darrpreb00 (Aug 31, 2008)

kentdalimp said:


> Just want to let everyone know that we finally got around to releasing the Podcast. It’s been a rollercoaster of a ride trying to get everything together, but Finally was able to devote the Time needed to make it happen.
> 
> We are setting a release schedule of 1 Episode the First day of the Month. I have a couple of Episodes in Backlog getting ready to release. I really hope people find it useful. It’s been a lot of hard work getting to this point, and will take a lot moving forward.
> 
> ...


Good for you and I hope it goes well!!

Remember to plan on “Eating ****” For a while as it takes off! I’m sure it will be like swimming upstream.

I will try to listen soon!! I can imGibe the hard work. Congrats!!


----------

